# 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp ( updated weekly )



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*24v 2.8L N/A Headwork...(**New R32 head**)"+ more on route to 225whp ( updated weekly )*

Well this is were it all begins....







I thought that it would be time to start my "Build up Thread" for my N/A 24v 2.8L ( head only, stock block )... As this will be a work in progress untill the _Fat Lady_ sings on the Dyno.. I`ll try to get all the hard #s and Items that I have used along with the shops and people that have helped over the past year and some change to make this happen







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







pictures to follow ... . . ..















BTW here is a small list of the items that will be done/used to achieve 215whp ( _fingers crossed_ ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ferrera Valve Train
EVOMS CAI
Euro Sport Exhaust 2.5 cat back
TT Downpipe
TT Cat
Stock cast upper exhaust manifolds ported/ opened up
R32 Throttle Body 
R32 Throttle Body addapter plate ( _BakBer_ ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Neuspeed Pulley set
GIAC Flash
TT Cams 264/260 ( at first )
Schrick 268/264 ( later )
3.5 Bar FPR
Fully Ported & Polished head with TT valve guides, 5 angle valve job on intake and exhaust ( _X K R O M X_ or Jarod Legsdin at SCCH ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Update #1*

























































































































































































_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 3:05 PM 7-11-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Impossible. 
Figured I'd just get that comment out of the way. Carry on.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (need_a_VR6)*

Finally someone is going to build a motor. The last guy I saw on here try went to EIP to have the ECU tuning done, and needless to say nothing good ever came of that project. Cant wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (NOVAdub)*

Do you (or will you) have a baseline dyno before you get too far in? Kudos to you for going NA - I'll be watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Veedub_junky)*

awesome i am on the same quest, recently got dyno'd at 198whp with bolt on's cams are next. im keeping an eye on this one. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (jettaglis)*

Watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (RipCity Euros)*

X2


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Impossible. 
Figured I'd just get that comment out of the way. Carry on.










Thanks Paul


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Do you (or will you) have a baseline dyno before you get too far in? Kudos to you for going NA - I'll be watching this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks and yes I have a base line before every things was started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

hey whered u get the head work done at?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_hey whered u get the head work done at?

Jarod Legsdin ( X K R O M X ) @ SCCH did the head up for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://scch-heads.com/


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

looks good you got CFM #'s?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LISTO14* »_looks good you got CFM #'s?

Hopefully by the end of the week if not by moday at the latest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 12:04 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (jettaglis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglis* »_ recently got dyno'd at 198whp with bolt on's 
 those corrected numbers? going to have to see it to believe it as that would be a record around here with just bolt ons if its true


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (.chris..)*

betting money that this thread ends with a snail forcing air through that head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_betting money that this thread ends with a snail forcing air through that head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Boost is for noobs


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_betting money that this thread ends with a snail forcing air through that head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope... wont touch the stuff


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

eventually you'll be curious as to how well it would flow some boost through those nice smooth ports







just teasing 
great stuff so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (.chris..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.chris..* »_ those corrected numbers? going to have to see it to believe it as that would be a record around here with just bolt ons if its true

i think sleepydub was close to that... he can speak for himself i guess


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
i think sleepydub was close to that... he can speak for himself i guess








 sleepydub? nah, all he had was i/e and i dont think he ever dyno'd if he did it woulda been 185ish


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
i think sleepydub was close to that... he can speak for himself i guess









uh no, i never dynoed...as .chris. said, i only had i/e...
I think i just hold the record for the best time with those mods, not the hp figures


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Good luck man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It'd be cool to see 215WHP N/A.


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I wonder if a header would actully show some gains now with the headwork


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (.chris..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.chris..* »_I wonder if a header would actully show some gains now with the headwork

Well..... I have the TT down pipe and a fully ported upper set of cast manifolds... which should be just as good for this application







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Good luck man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It'd be cool to see 215WHP N/A.

Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

So what was done on the heads, specifically?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Ive got a gentlemans bet on 221 WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any other guesses?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Ive got a gentlemans bet on 221 WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any other guesses?

I say 229.5 WHP.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Ive got a gentlemans bet on 221 WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any other guesses?

210 without a custom tune - 219 with.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

207.5 on pump gas


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_So what was done on the heads, specifically?

Just updated the main post with the info your looking for


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Ive got a gentlemans bet on 221 WHP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any other guesses?










_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I say 229.5 WHP.


















_Quote, originally posted by *Meik* »_210 without a custom tune - 219 with.









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif close









_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_207.5 on pump gas
















Keep them coming







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You have to think that it will be a bit more than 210 at least....because there have been a couple that have broke the 200 whp mark allready ( poterman and one other ) with just all of the bolt on`s.. soooooooooooo...... where I have varied from where they did not go is....... Adding the fully ported & polished head, Ported exhaust mainfolds, TT down pipe, TT cat, R32 T-Body..and Going to the Schricks later on..








So with the 5 extra things I think that my goal is reachable








But thanks for all of the comments so far!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

The FI threads are cool, but excited to see a NA build















Subscribed to this one http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (orange1218)*

Maybe I missed something in Bakber's thread on the R32 TB - did he get that working without custom programming? Is the GIAC flash going to work properly with it? I remember him talking about possibly something custom from C2 or Unitronic...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Maybe I missed something in Bakber's thread on the R32 TB - did he get that working without custom programming? Is the GIAC flash going to work properly with it? I remember him talking about possibly something custom from C2 or Unitronic...

BakBer was trying to get the R32 MAF and T-body to work together with the stock ecu..... But he was able to run the R32T-Body with the addaptor plate and stock MAF without any problems








Here was his post...

_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_I bolted on the R32 Throttle Body tonight. The butt dyno gives it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Oh yea page 2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Gotcha - figured I missed something but didn't feel like going back and looking


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

im goin for 220 at the wheels, i got 203 with just bolt ons


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (04VR)*

yea i think definitly higher with head work...being that the head is the part that really needs the most work imo


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

i thought all motor was dead at 270whp and under...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_yea i think definitly higher with head work...being that the head is the part that really needs the most work imo

True and has been an area that most of the 2.8 24v guys have yet to touch


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Watching like to see things done like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by newcreation at 11:42 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Hi

How come that you guys just dont buy a R32 head and bolt on.
Larger valves for free.
They seem to be pretty cheap from junk yards.
Combine with race cam and R32 plenum and you got a great setup.
Our next hybrid will be to do a 2.8L 24v with R32 head just to get rid of the 2000 24v that only have one adj cam .


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp ([email protected])*

i was thinking of an r32 head...that would be kind of nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably sound really good also 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


_Modified by L.I. Dan at 1:05 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (L.I. Dan)*

I dont know where your exactly from foffa, but where i live R32 heads dont exactly end up in the junk yard, and if they do there not cheap


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Really interested in comparative flow numbers (stock vs. ported) across the entire flow range of usable lift.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (RipCity Euros)*

R8 Throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Really interested in comparative flow numbers (stock vs. ported) across the entire flow range of usable lift. 

Should have them by the end of the week if not by monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi
How come that you guys just dont buy a R32 head and bolt on.
Larger valves for free.


Because I just wanted to see the potentail of the 2.8L 24v head







.. if later down the line if I feel the need more power I`ll just be doing a complete R32 motor swap... but I think that I`ll be more than happy with what I am doing now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 9:32 AM 5-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Because I just wanted to see the potentail of the 2.8L 24v head







.. if later down the line if I feel the need more power I`ll just be doing a complete R32 motor swap... but I think that I`ll be more than happy with what I am doing now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 9:32 AM 5-17-2008_

Hi , im from europe ...were 02M´s and head grow in my back yard.








The reason we do this is dou to 2 thing.
Get the dual cam adjustment and wall thickness of the 2.8L.
we acctually have a R32 motor but with the blocks cracking all over the world a 2.8L R32 hybrid might be good to build .
Even my VR5 is keept at 81mm bore to keep thick walls.

Btw we run 2 x 300whp turbos thats why im so paranoid about cylinder wall thickness


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I am using an R32 head on my 2.8L bottom end with a GT3582R
seen here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660395
The head is being ported/polished right now and build should start in the next 2 or 3 weeks i hope...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_I am using an R32 head on my 2.8L bottom end with a GT3582R
seen here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660395
The head is being ported/polished right now and build should start in the next 2 or 3 weeks i hope...


Congrats and good luck with your boost







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

there is an R32 head on vortex for 1300bucks


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_there is an R32 head on vortex for 1300bucks









id rather have a P&P with ferrera valvetrain 2.8 head







personally...especially for that price


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

This is awsome, i am totally watching this...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

Car goes to the shop tommorow to get the stuff put in


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_Car goes to the shop tommorow to get the stuff put in
















We will need pictures, lots of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
We will need pictures, lots of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I`ll see what the guy with the Digi Camera comes up with...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

So updated pictures of the TT cat and down pipe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If anything that is really sexy looking.








Did they give you any info as to the gains to having this installed on the ride versus your stock one ?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_If anything that is really sexy looking.








Did they give you any info as to the gains to having this installed on the ride versus your stock one ?

Well from talking with the guys at TT they said a solid 5~7hp gain at the wheels should be had with the down pipe and hi-flow cat on a normal car.... now if you were to port the upper cast stock manifolds possibly 3~4hp tops at the wheels...( seems to be what the 12v guys are getting ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats quite the minimal for the $600 price tag on it.








I bet its gonna make the VR sound that much better though when its all said and done


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats quite the minimal for the $600 price tag on it.








I bet its gonna make the VR sound that much better though when its all said and done

It will hopefully make quite a bit more... I think that the TT guys were being a bit conservitive (sp) when giving the power #`s














Also with everything else that is getting done I`m half tempted to just put the bolt on stuff on 1st and put the ported head on a bit later... ( still thinking about this.....














)


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats quite the minimal for the $600 price tag on it.










Oh it can be had for a bit less if you know where to look for deals


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
It will hopefully make quite a bit more... I think that the TT guys were being a bit conservitive (sp) when giving the power #`s














Also with everything else that is getting done I`m half tempted to just put the bolt on stuff on 1st and put the ported head on a bit later... ( still thinking about this.....














)
















I guess its better to get quoted smaller #'s and get bigger ones in the end, then the other way around.
Maybe you should so to compare the before and after #'s.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Oh it can be had for a bit less if you know where to look for deals
















Well enlight me, share the knowledge!! Id be interested in getting that if I can save quite a bit on it.








My IM is always enabled.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_.
Maybe you should so to compare the before and after #'s.









There will be before and after dyno plots..... but there will just be a few other "SMALL" things being put on at the same time


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
There will be before and after dyno plots..... but there will just be a few other "SMALL" things being put on at the same time























Surprises arent always bad.








Will be keeping a close eye to this thread for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Surprises arent always bad.








Will be keeping a close eye to this thread for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks... I be sure to post the good and the bad with the outcome of my findings with the headwork and bolt~ons







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Still waiting for that PM about that deal


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Still waiting for that PM about that deal
















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif sent you a IM








Oh yea page 3







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

WOW can't wait to see this A N D pay you to have mine done.
Do you still have the white MK3 jetta?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (macksks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_WOW can't wait to see this A N D pay you to have mine done.


Not doing the work myself
















_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_ Do you still have the white MK3 jetta?

??? Never had a MK3 Jetta....







You might be thinking of someone else... I have had a MKII GTI


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 24v 2.8L N/A Headwork..."+ more on route to 215whp (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

OK here are some flow #`s for you "TECH" junkies







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Enjoy


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

The lift on the Shrick cams is roughly 0.433", correct?
What's with the exh plateau at .200? I would have thought that would have been fixed with porting, unless that's just an inherent problem with the head design. 
Also, what flowbench was this tested on?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_The lift on the Shrick cams is roughly 0.433", correct?


I belive so.. the TT cams lift is .440

_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_ What's with the exh plateau at .200? I would have thought that would have been fixed with porting, unless that's just an inherent problem with the head design. 


Not quite sure...... but the flow it gains everywhere else.... I`m not to worried about it









_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_ 
Also, what flowbench was this tested on?

This one


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Not quite sure...... but the flow it gains everywhere else.... I`m not to worried about it










Yea, I wouldn't be too worried about it, just thought that would have been fixed while they were in there. But, again, it may be something that is inherently problematic with the head design. I'm really interested to see how these numbers translate to power. I'm definitely keeping an eye on this project. It's very refreshing to see a more in-depth, technical (and N/A, nonetheless) approach to power gains, rather than just slapping on an FI system.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_ I'm really interested to see how these numbers translate to power. I'm definitely keeping an eye on this project. It's very refreshing to see a more in-depth, technical (and N/A, nonetheless) approach to power gains, rather than just slapping on an FI system. 

Thank you....







I just wanted to see what the limits of the 24v 2.8L head was and to do something a little different from the norm.... and plus I`m an N/A guy







.... I love making power the hard way


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_I love making power the hard way






























Somebody's gotta do it







.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

Anyone got 12v numbers to compare with? - Stock, ported, and big valve head?
Where is need_a_vr6? im sure he has them.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Hard to compare across flowbenches but a stock VR6 flows around 150cfm give or take a bit on the intake. Well ported 170-180cfm has been seen but intake manifolds are restrictive for the most part, limiting power. The 12v also has some 'funny' stuff going on with the port shapes that the 24v doesn't have to deal with (very tall short ports). 
200cfm should be able to make 300whp with the right combo of other parts.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_200cfm should be able to make 300whp with the right combo of other parts. 

It would take a dead-on combo to reach those numbers, but you're certainly right that is enough airflow to make those numbers, assuming we can get enough of it into the chambers without bleeding it off under low-mid rpm's to make a nice daily driver.
The next test I wanna see is stock/ported intake flow charts. Then we can start pairing things up for a great combo.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Hmm.................I wonder if the increased flow would also benefit a turbo'd motor as well?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The simple answer is yes. How much is a complicated answer. However, it all depends on what your main restriction(s) is/are and your cams' setup. 
Always remember, that more air in will only benefit you if you can get it out just as well.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
It would take a dead-on combo to reach those numbers, but you're certainly right that is enough airflow to make those numbers, assuming we can get enough of it into the chambers without bleeding it off under low-mid rpm's to make a nice daily driver.


Honestly if you're trying to make 300whp you shouldn't care about low end or it being a daily driver. Retaining low end is a pet peeve of mine, and if you're trying to keep it (for whatever misguided reason), just get the smallest turbo you can find and run it at low boost.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
The next test I wanna see is stock/ported intake flow charts. Then we can start pairing things up for a great combo. 


The baseline flow #`s are there with the other flow #`s in those charts...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ 
200cfm should be able to make 300whp with the right combo of other parts. 






























The real question is if the "RIGHT PARTS" have been made yet


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Honestly if you're trying to make 300whp you shouldn't care about low end or it being a daily driver. 

I don't understand why someone can't care about both?


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Retaining low end is a pet peeve of mine, 

..and one of the most loaded debates. No reason to get into those as it widely depends on the setup (namely whether it's street or track use, gearing, head flow, cam specs, and turbo lag if you're FI, .... the list can go on)








There are a bunch of variables that play into it. A hp/tq loss is a hp/tq loss, but I suppose it all boils down to whether or not you've planned ahead to offset that.... or if you just don't care enough to worry about it.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
The baseline flow #`s are there with the other flow #`s in those charts...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I meant intake manifold. From what I understand, only the head was flowed, correct?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
I meant intake manifold. From what I understand, only the head was flowed, correct?

Ahhh OK







I have a few things that "should" be mailed to me in the next week or so that has some more technical data... that I`ll scan and post... now as far as the intake manifold being flowed with the head..... nope.....


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_now as far as the intake manifold being flowed with the head..... nope.....









Nah, not at this point, was just talking about independent manifold testing to see what that flowed as compared to the head. I look forward to it.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
Nah, not at this point, was just talking about independent manifold testing to see what that flowed as compared to the head. I look forward to it.

I have a spare one... I might be able to get it flowed... have to ask







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
I don't understand why someone can't care about both?
..and one of the most loaded debates. No reason to get into those as it widely depends on the setup (namely whether it's street or track use, gearing, head flow, cam specs, and turbo lag if you're FI, .... the list can go on)








There are a bunch of variables that play into it. A hp/tq loss is a hp/tq loss, but I suppose it all boils down to whether or not you've planned ahead to offset that.... or if you just don't care enough to worry about it. 

You can care about both but you just can't expect to have both. With a given displacement there are tradeoffs you have to make, it's just how it is. There are things that are possible like rpm variable lift and duration, as well as cam timing and manifold tuning that can maximize more then one area of the curve. Unfortunately the 24v only exploits two of those. Out of the four listed, they're probably the least relevant things to vary to make big power. 
I'd give up 20whp at 3k to gain 20whp at 6k in a heartbeat. When you only need to accelerate from 4700-7200 it's really an easy choice. When you start trying to 'balance' things you end up doing neither justice. I tried to do that with my last 12v build and I made 1whp less then I do now with a more optimized setup that I put together for a ton less money. I thought displacement would help in the low end and not going crazy on the flow would be a good place to be. Now I don't care about low end run a stock bottom and have a head that flows *really* well with a good manifold setup, I make more power over a broader range where it matters, up top.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

lol seeing things like this make me want to do a hybrid NA engine just to see what i can squeeze out of this thing, but the other half of me still wants to slap on a turbo








and there's a 3.2 big valve head on vortex that i can now get for 1000 plus shipping and it includes fuel rail, cam gears, and injectors
i could even port that head and it would be a big valve/big port 2.8 24v
Only problem is my car can't be down for sooo long because i DD it...pretty much only through the summer months


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
and there's a 3.2 big valve head on vortex that i can now get for 1000 plus shipping and it includes fuel rail, cam gears, and injectors
i could even port that head and it would be a big valve/big port 2.8 24v


Do eeeeettttt


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
and there's a 3.2 big valve head on vortex that i can now get for 1000 plus shipping and it includes fuel rail, cam gears, and injectors

Might run into some slight valve shrouding issues with the larger head. 84mm bore vs. the 2.8's 81mm cylinder. Not sure whether it would be an issue or not, but it's something to consider.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
valve shrouding 

Whats that? Explain...


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Here's a good explanation with pictures...
http://www.diyporting.com/Shrouding.html


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Thanks, good read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

No prob. I'll try to stay as up to date on this thread as possible. I wanna see this thing through just as much as anyone else. 


_Modified by FliGi7 at 1:18 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

OK guys..... she`s back from the shop.......














,,, There is a few things that have changed to what has been done... but I`m going to keep that under wraps untill the car gets broken in and I put it on the Dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 75 miles left to break it in







hopefully by the middle of next week I be going to the Dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














..just from keeping the car under 4000 rpm there is "ZERO" loss in torque and the throttle response I have gained is CrAzY!!!





















power starts to come on around 2500~3000 rpm..


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

NICE - can't wait to see how the numbers back up what you're feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_NICE - can't wait to see how the numbers back up what you're feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif since there is a few things that have changed from the original plan














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

paul 300whp is a myth.....


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
Might run into some slight valve shrouding issues with the larger head. 84mm bore vs. the 2.8's 81mm cylinder. Not sure whether it would be an issue or not, but it's something to consider. 

mmm yeah i thought about that...
i'm still not even sure i'm going to go through with it anyway :-\


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

75 Miles down... 25 miles to go.... this thing really pulls








Dyno runs come next week








page 4


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

Man what a tease, hurry up and drive it 25 miles. I would have had those miles done in 2 days you slacker!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.BooMY* »_Man what a tease, hurry up and drive it 25 miles. I would have had those miles done in 2 days you slacker! 

i would have done that in one night. haha. but hey gas aint cheap.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
i would have done that in one night. haha. but hey gas aint cheap.

Neither is an N/A buildup.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
Neither is a buildup.

fixed


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.BooMY* »_Man what a tease, hurry up and drive it 25 miles. I would have had those miles done in 2 days you slacker! 























She is broke in




























Just waiting to Dyno it now so I can get some idea were I have made power over the previous bolt~on`s that I had







... But from my "Butt Dyno" I really feel that the car did not lose any Torque at all







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and power comes on much quicker than before, plus the car now pulls hard from about 2700ish~to 7300 ( seem like I need to have a higher rev~limiter







.. anyways.... next week we will find out for sure and after that I will spill my gutz on what was & was noy done from the original plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

A few more pictures.. that I added to the top page


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

So you ever thought about this piece?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
fixed


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you ever thought about this piece?









Wouldn`t even try it.... even if Jesus was pushing it














.... Since I live in California..... the wonderful Po~Po/ Smog GoDz would have a hayday with me if my hood was ever opened














..... My "goal" is to make good power N/A with "looking" stock under the hood







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Wow that's quite a constraint you've got if you're also tryin to remain within EPA compliance, wish you the best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you ever thought about this piece?

You want to know what most of us think of that _piece_?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
You want to know what most of us think of that _piece_?










well...it is a _piece_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
well...it is a _piece_









piece of...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
piece of...

It's a big piece of fAiL


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

lol i've been in that thread in the MKIVR forum, oooooh god haha









i can't wait to see your numberZ


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Wow that's quite a constraint you've got if you're also tryin to remain within EPA compliance, wish you the best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_ 
i can't wait to see your numberZ










Yea me too


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you ever thought about this piece?









YES!!! I have been thinking about this part a LOT. Easy to install, and I won't need to worry about changing any of my IC piping as the TB location is same as OEM, it wont POP from boost like the plastic one, it even can be converted to a real shortie later on if I wanted, AND since I am running aftermarket cams with no compensation for the runner lengths, this thing has compensated runners, so its like PERFECT!! Seriously. The $1,300 part is the only part I dont like about this piece right now...
EDIT: I just don't know how restrictive it would be though. It would be nice to hear from someone running one boosted. And sorry, I know this is an N/A buildup and I'm talking about boosted stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by PhReE at 9:34 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

yeah so far it's shown nothing really for NA, but i also was thinking about it for the future after i've been boosted to use it with the normal Location, and then maybe convert it to a shorty at some point later


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_yeah so far it's shown nothing really for NA, but i also was thinking about it for the future after i've been boosted to use it with the normal Location, and then maybe convert it to a shorty at some point later 


the shorter the better. all it does it add power up top in place of some torq down low thats all its gona do weather NA or FI.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (subrosasix)*

There is a thing such as too short.. and that one might be getting close. Hard to say without knowing the exact dimensions. 
Anyway, to get back on the original topic.. this thing dynoed yet?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ 
Anyway, to get back on the original topic.. this thing dynoed yet?

No not yet.... should be soon.. waiting to get a spot available


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

One more picture of BakBer`s R32 T-Body addaptor plate to show clearance and such since he did a minor change to the original design. ( money well spent on this Mod!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

If I ever get cams and port my head and what not I'll have to put the R32 throttle body back on my car.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_If I ever get cams and port my head and what not I'll have to put the R32 throttle body back on my car.









tax credit *cough*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

(Velocity_Sport_Tuned)
Just got some nr´s from a local guý that flowed his 4valve S15 head.
It produced [email protected] lift with similar valve size.

Must be that VW doesent have superior post angle or similar


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)
Just got some nr´s from a local guý that flowed his 4valve S15 head.
It produced [email protected] lift with similar valve size.

Must be that VW doesent have superior post angle or similar









True..... But I also have seen B16a (Honda Head) that flows close to 300cfm







.. I do think that it is well known that VW heads are not the best on the market for airflow





















... But I`m happy with the results so far







( for what I have put on the car...... but I have yet to put everything on just yet







)


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Sorry if it has been covered, but what type of fuel are you useing? It doesnt seem like you could have it properly tuned with an off the shelf chip. Was that one of the secrets you had?


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Sorry if it has been covered, but what type of fuel are you useing? It doesnt seem like you could have it properly tuned with an off the shelf chip. Was that one of the secrets you had?

I sure hope so! I'm very curious about the tune as well.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Why can't an off the shelf part work. The MAF and o2 sensors will take care of determining how much fuel it needs. The cams and improved head will flow more air. The MAF will sense the amount of air flow and do it's job. I don't see the problem here.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Why can't an off the shelf part work. The MAF and o2 sensors will take care of determining how much fuel it needs. The cams and improved head will flow more air. The MAF will sense the amount of air flow and do it's job. I don't see the problem here.

The MAF and 02's can only do so much given the tune. Not saying an off the shelf won't work, but when doing a build like this, it would do a much greater benefit to have a custom tune. 
Also, note that the MAF and 02's do not determine anything. The tune does. The MAF and 02's simply provide readings based on their given mappings. The tune decides what to do with those values. 


_Modified by FliGi7 at 1:12 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
True..... But I also have seen B16a (Honda Head) that flows close to 300cfm







.. I do think that it is well known that VW heads are not the best on the market for airflow





















... But I`m happy with the results so far







( for what I have put on the car...... but I have yet to put everything on just yet







)


that 300cfm number is most likly a ported b16 head but those new kseries heads flow 300+ cfm from the factory. the entry and exit out of the combustion camber are almost perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

damn i gotta see if i can find an extra head for a good price and see if jarod can do something like this for me


_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 11:18 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
The MAF and 02's can only do so much given the tune. Not saying an off the shelf won't work, but when doing a build like this, it would do a much greater benefit to have a custom tune. 
Also, note that the MAF and 02's do not determine anything. The tune does. The MAF and 02's simply provide readings based on their given mappings. The tune decides what to do with those values. 

_Modified by FliGi7 at 1:12 PM 5-27-2008_

exactley....gotta remember you will be pulling more air...with more air more fuel is needed....i personally dont think the A/F's will be majorly off maybe just slighty but your mix wont be the best for power..really hard to tell how the engine will react on the downstroke but you never know till you try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

I give you props for this N/A build up and yes it seems from what I've read that even the 24v head doesn't flow as well as it could. I don't think it's fair to compare the 24v VR6 head to a K20 head. The K20A2,Z3,Z1 engines and heads are amazing engines. Now only if VW could make a N/A engine like that and be even more reliable. Hmmmm We can still dream.
Oh well have you put on your TT downpipe and has it made any more power if you have?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

damn K20ed eg hatches


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

R32 swap > *K24* swap


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_I give you props for this N/A build up 


Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote »_Now only if VW could make a N/A engine like that and be even more reliable. Hmmmm We can still dream.


True.... but we have the bottom ends that the Honda guys wish they had from the factory







.. ( I just wish we could have there heads







)

_Quote »_ 
Oh well have you put on your TT downpipe and has it made any more power if you have?

Well since I have put about a total of 3~4 "bolt ons" ( hint hint







) to the car it really as picked up a lot of power all over the place







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats why I can`t wait to see what I have gained when it gets on the rollers this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_damn K20ed eg hatches









Whats even crazier than that is a frick`n 1800lb EF CR-X with a K20 pushing 260whp n/a with factory boltons and runs off pump gas





















....... I still love my MKIV "PIG" and wouldn`t giver her up














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I bet they still don't get 30mpg though









_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Whats even crazier than that is a frick`n 1800lb EF CR-X with a K20 pushing 260whp n/a with factory boltons and runs off pump gas





















....... I still love my MKIV "PIG" and wouldn`t giver her up














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_I bet they still don't get 30mpg though










Hmmm doubt it


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_R32 swap > *K24* swap









Nah quickest R32 swap's gone 12.0 and the K24's are in the high 10's. You know that though.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Well since I have put about a total of 3~4 "bolt ons" 

Turbos bolt on, Superchargers bolt on....


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Nah quickest R32 swap's gone 12.0 and the K24's are in the high *9's* . You know that though.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_damn i gotta see if i can find an extra head for a good price and see if jarod can do something like this for me


Hit him up... but he is a really busy person since he does the head work in his spare time while his full time job is at GIAC


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
Turbos bolt on, Superchargers bolt on....
















N/A "Bolt~ons"... not Boost~ons


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_










Not BOTI/NOPI legal all motor 'street' cars


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Small little update..... It looks like I`ll have a dyno spot to take the car to next week to put on the rollers......







Other than that this car feels as if it has a Sh!t load more torque than before which is kind of strange since I was thinking I was going to loose bottom end ( from what I can tell from the ass dyno







) and topend pull is very strong above 4000rpm...







Lets just hope the dyno will tell more...


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the results. 
I need to be saving my $ for this kind of stuff. Don't wanna go FI. All engine for me. M ore reliable.
Did you say you put in bigger injectors? Not sure that would have been necessary. Or did the math tell you it was?


----------



## Muhannad (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*

Very nice work..
Btw, does the R32 throttle body provide an improvement over the stock? because I have been thinking about it for a while now, but I am not sure whether its worth it!


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Muhannad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muhannad* »_Very nice work..
Btw, does the R32 throttle body provide an improvement over the stock? because I have been thinking about it for a while now, but I am not sure whether its worth it!

What's "worth it" to you? A couple hp increase over stock for several hundred dollars?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Muhannad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muhannad* »_Very nice work..
Btw, does the R32 throttle body provide an improvement over the stock? because I have been thinking about it for a while now, but I am not sure whether its worth it!

I think I was the first to do it. I had to make an adapter plate. I made the one for this project btw. For my set up it cost me $305 for the TB, $85 for the adapter plate, and $60 for the intake tube to match the TB....and for what you ask? I felt an increase in top end power and didn't feel like there was a change at all in the low end. I currently have the TB for sale. To the best of my knowledge it only really benefits those will supporting mods such as cams and head work maybe even an over bored bottom end.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (nuskool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuskool* »_ 
Did you say you put in bigger injectors? Not sure that would have been necessary. Or did the math tell you it was?

Stock injectors


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Muhannad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muhannad* »_ Does the R32 throttle body provide an improvement over the stock? because I have been thinking about it for a while now, but I am not sure whether its worth it!

Seat of your pants power wise yes..$$ wise...questionable














..


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I think I was the first to do it. I had to make an adapter plate. I made the one for this project btw. For my set up it cost me $305 for the TB, $85 for the adapter plate, and $60 for the intake tube to match the TB....and for what you ask? I felt an increase in top end power and didn't feel like there was a change at all in the low end. I currently have the TB for sale. To the best of my knowledge it only really benefits those will supporting mods such as cams and head work maybe even an over bored bottom end.

Very well put.....but on my car I noticed throttle responce go up a little pluse everything else that BakBer said







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A very worth while mode if you have done 90% of the bolt~ons that are available for a N/A car


----------



## Muhannad (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Well then, I should forget it for a while, at least until I've done the more pressing ones, an exhaust might be the sensible next step for me. Thanks


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is the dyno still going to be in 2 days?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_is the dyno still going to be in 2 days?

Yep... sure is..... about 1 day give or take a few hours







... But this car feels like I have gained more Torque than I have HP (the more I drive it )





















hmmmm the dyno will tell the story soon


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Yep... sure is..... about 1 day give or take a few hours







... But this car feels like I have gained more Torque than I have HP (the more I drive it )





















hmmmm the dyno will tell the story soon
















Can't wait! 
Also I believe I did have the wrong person regarding the MK3, i assumed your sn refered to the old comany.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (macksks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_
Can't wait! 
Also I believe I did have the wrong person regarding the MK3, i assumed your sn refered to the old comany.


Thanks.. I can`t wait either








Also no problem on the switch up....... But my screen name is refering to the "Old company"







I had a great deal of trust in the people that worked there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still wish they were still around... but Jeff Moss is still hanging around with the Torque Factory.... so all is not lost


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

OK guys off to the DYNO in a few hours.... I`ll post up after if find out the news if it`s good or bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif





















wish me luck.....















I have done the basic`s to get her ready...
Oil filter and oil changed
Premium gas ( as if there were any other option )








and double checked tire pressures to make sure that they are the same as before when I did the base line with the other mods I had....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I will be


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I will be


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ OK guys off to the DYNO in a few hours.... I`ll post up after if find out the news if it`s good or bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif





















wish me luck.....















I have done the basic`s to get her ready...
Oil filter and oil changed
Premium gas ( as if there were any other option )








and double checked tire pressures to make sure that they are the same as before when I did the base line with the other mods I had....









New plugs? Wait nevermind, I guess for turbo'd cars more important. 
btw - I placed a bet for 207.5whp on pump gas. Can you give me 10:1 on my originial wager?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I stay with my 229.5whp guess.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

Between 212 & 220whp, what do I get if I win?


_Modified by Skeil at 12:59 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ OK guys off to the DYNO in a few hours.... I`ll post up after if find out the news if it`s good or bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif





















wish me luck.....















I have done the basic`s to get her ready...
Oil filter and oil changed
Premium gas ( as if there were any other option )








and double checked tire pressures to make sure that they are the same as before when I did the base line with the other mods I had....









221whp or bust


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

$1 Bob








Ill take 219whp

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
221whp or bust

Sorry, broski, thats my number, check it back on P. 1









_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_Between 212 & 220whp, what do I get if I win?



A kick in the balls, pick one number


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

217.8whp SAE corrected is my guess.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
A kick in the balls, pick one number


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I guess 217-226whp. Hehe. Damn paul I didn't see ur guess. 


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 3:06 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Give me 222whp Bob!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_I guess 217-226whp. Hehe. Damn paul I didn't see ur guess. 


That's all it is. It's what the drag calc says I make at the crank


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I'll guess 211whp with the R32 TB and 215whp on the stock TB

This hopefully is on a dynojet...and you better get the actual run file so we can do overlays!!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_I'll guess 211whp with the R32 TB and 215whp on the stock TB

This hopefully is on a dynojet...and you better get the actual run file so we can do overlays!!


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Thanks.. I can`t wait either








Also no problem on the switch up....... But my screen name is refering to the "Old company"







I had a great deal of trust in the people that worked there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still wish they were still around... but Jeff Moss is still hanging around with the Torque Factory.... so all is not lost









love that company too. I've seen him driving around a few times. glad to hear he's doing good.
DYNO COME ON!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (macksks)*

Bedtime


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

suspense!

better have something tomorrow or we're coming for ya


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_suspense!

better have something tomorrow or we're coming for ya









OK


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_I'll guess 211whp with the R32 TB and 215whp on the stock TB

























_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_ 
This hopefully is on a dynojet...and you better get the actual run file so we can do overlays!!










Was not able to get them the run files..







but on the next stage of work I will


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (macksks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_
DYNO COME ON!









OK the files are being uploaded and I`ll have them up in a few minutes


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
221whp or bust
 
Thats a Nice goal.... but not for stage 1 of this N/A build up.... maybe when it`s all said and done......


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

OK here is the Original baseline run that was done last year in October.... Nothing to special







Just some "basic bolt~on`s"
EuroSport Exhaust
GIAC Flash
EVOMS CAI
Nuespeed Underdrive pulleys
Pay attention to the Torque levels for later comparison


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

OK Here is the Dyno Run as of yesterday.....








And now I will let the "Cat out of the Bag".....















What has been done so far....... is since most of you guys wanted to see what the max power( N/A ) that could be made with standard bolt~ons` without ripping the head off or putting in Cams







So what I did was install basically everything but the Head, Cams and Larger fuel pressure regulator.
Here is the list of things that were used to get this car to this power level.... Basically I have gained a Sh!tload of torque down low which has been felt through out the entire RPM band







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I was not expecting this much torque down low






















EuroSport Exhaust
GIAC Flash
EVOMS CAI
Nuespeed Underdrive pulleys
+
Ported upper cast manifolds
TT Down pipe
TT Cat
R32 T-Body
BakBer`s T-Body velocity stack/addaptor ( best item so far )








And here is what it has produced







.... Over all so far I`m very happy with what has been done so far.... I`ll be putting the head on in September and Putting in Cams.. Not sure which company yet...but I have two sets just waiting... it looks like 215whp should be very easy to reach after seeing what the T-body and Downpipe + Cat was able to do.... I lost "ZERO" power and torque... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comments are always welcome


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

15whp/20wtq, hard to see but that's pretty good with the minor changes. 
I will call you an ****** for not putting the head on.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Not bad, 190 and above feels pretty good on our cars, trust me I know.
Now you owe 10:1x odds so you can either pay for the shipping on my new block that's coming or the new rear bumper I'm trying to swap with someone up north








j/k 
next time don't forget the plugs and toss in a can of lucas octane booster


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_15whp/20wtq, hard to see but that's pretty good with the minor changes. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks...

_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I will call you an ****** for not putting the head on.









OK OK....














but I will later..... I sent you an IM on why... I did what I did


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not bad, 190 and above feels pretty good on our cars, trust me I know.


Thanks it feels good... but down low is where I picked most of it up TQ/HP ...







It`s really fun to drive on the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ 
Now you owe 10:1x odds so you can either pay for the shipping on my new block that's coming or the new rear bumper I'm trying to swap with someone up north








j/k 
next time don't forget the plugs and toss in a can of lucas octane booster

















NEVAR


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
















....Sorry...







.....But the R32 T-Body looks like it makes power on the 2.8 24v manifold..... The head with cams will go on later..







I just need to get a few more things done 1st


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*








, even without the head I espected to see 2 something hp.
Oh well..., I may have missed it, but when the head on are you getting custome tune?

_Modified by Skeil at 8:55 AM 6-5-2008_


_Modified by Skeil at 8:56 AM 6-5-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_







, even without the head I espected to see 2 something hp.









No Head and no Cams...so far... I think I have made good deal of Torque and Hp for only 3 bolt~ons`









_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_ Oh well..., I may have missed it, but when the head on are you getting custome tune?

Yes I`m looking into that before I put the head and cams in


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

what rubbbish is this







.


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I think it was a great decision to get a dyno without heads/cam to get a more accurate representation of which mods do what. Really great thread here.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

What a tease








j/k, nice numbers, and im looking forward to the head/ cams going in.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_







....Sorry...







.....But the R32 T-Body looks like it makes power on the 2.8 24v manifold..... The head with cams will go on later..







I just need to get a few more things done 1st
















Now I feel like a made a mistake when I sold my TB...btw guys the person that bought it from me has a 24v with TT cams. He also got an adapter plate. His user name is 04VR. Maybe he'll post up if he feels a difference once he gets it. I haven't shiped it to him yet b/c I have to make the adapter plate. Hopefully he enjoys the mod.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

sick hopefully he does....what does an R throttle body cost roundabout anyway, i don't remember if you posted it in your thread


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

mine was $300 nib from a vortex user


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_sick hopefully he does....what does an R throttle body cost roundabout anyway, i don't remember if you posted it in your thread 
 
like $700 from the dealer, i looked into it. cams seem like more of a priority to me than the r32 throttle body.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

Could someone post up the numbers from the graph? I can't see it at work.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Could someone post up the numbers from the graph? I can't see it at work.









195.85 hp and 204.12 torque


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Now I feel like a made a mistake when I sold my TB...btw guys the person that bought it from me has a 24v with TT cams. He also got an adapter plate. His user name is 04VR. Maybe he'll post up if he feels a difference once he gets it. I haven't shiped it to him yet b/c I have to make the adapter plate. Hopefully he enjoys the mod.


Sweet..... He should have over 200 whp easy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_what rubbbish is this







.

Tell me about it















Oh yea page 7


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_I think it was a great decision to get a dyno without heads/cam to get a more accurate representation of which mods do what. Really great thread here. 

Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just felt that it would kind of be better for me to do it this way for now to give they guys a idea of what they could get without opening up the motor.....200whp with just bolt ons and no cams is possible.. with this engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What a tease








j/k, nice numbers, and im looking forward to the head/ cams going in.

Thanks me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 215whp + should be a piece of cake


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglis* »_ 
like $700 from the dealer, i looked into it. cams seem like more of a priority to me than the r32 throttle body.


1st vw parts ... has the best price on them..... 304$ new and 55$ for the intake tube... plus I would think that labor would be cheaper for the T-Body





















...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Could someone post up the numbers from the graph? I can't see it at work.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_
195.85 hp and 204.12 torque

Thanks


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya im cant wait for the TB, ive already made 203whp/180wtq i wish i had more low end tho, ill dyno my car again when i get the TB to show the differance, the next thing is gunna be the TT downpipe and hi flo cat, Velocity im a little disappointed on the numbers, but once u get cams and put that head on that car will be wicked


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Ya im cant wait for the TB, ive already made 203whp/180wtq i wish i had more low end tho, ill dyno my car again when i get the TB to show the differance, the next thing is gunna be the TT downpipe and hi flo cat, Velocity im a little disappointed on the numbers, but once u get cams and put that head on that car will be wicked

Sorry I called you out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Almost beating my cammed/p&p + every little bolt on 12v on a bone stock longblock is saying something.
Anyone have a dyno chart for one of these motors actually revving out enough where peak hp drops?


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a dyno but it doesnt show where the peak hp drops off, its reved to 7k and its still building hp


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

heres my dyno sheet, enjoy
















_Modified by 04VR at 7:22 PM 6-5-2008_

_Modified by 04VR at 7:22 PM 6-5-2008_


_Modified by 04VR at 7:23 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## macksks (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

195.85 hp and 204.12 torque
Nice numbers. So after the wedding, after the kids, I'll be ready to do this. Great, long way to go. 
Maybe I can bum a ride? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_heres my dyno sheet, enjoy
















Can you say KR from 3.5 - 4.5k?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Ya im cant wait for the TB, ive already made 203whp/180wtq i wish i had more low end tho, ill dyno my car again when i get the TB to show the differance, the next thing is gunna be the TT downpipe and hi flo cat ...

Trust me you`ll like it







I think that you`ll gain quite a bit of low end with the T-body + TT downpipe and cat..... I picked up roughly 25ftlbs of torque from 3000rpm ~ 5000rpm...and no torque or HP was lost at all with the mods I did...







I`m very pleased with what was made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ Velocity im a little disappointed on the numbers, but once u get cams and put that head on that car will be wicked

See above comments














and yes Lots more power with the head cams & a little better Flash for the Cams


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Almost beating my cammed/p&p + every little bolt on 12v on a bone stock longblock is saying something.


Thanks Paul...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (macksks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_195.85 hp and 204.12 torque
Nice numbers. So after the wedding, after the kids, I'll be ready to do this. Great, long way to go. 


Thanks.....









_Quote, originally posted by *macksks* »_ 
Maybe I can bum a ride? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure after the head and such goes on nooooooooooo problem...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_i have a dyno but it doesnt show where the peak hp drops off, its reved to 7k and its still building hp

7800rpm would be ideal for the 2.8L 24v motor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 7000~7300rpm seems a bit cut off 500 more rpm would be ideal...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_heres my dyno sheet, enjoy

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You`ll gain some of your torque back with the T-Body and downpipe


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
7800rpm would be ideal for the 2.8L 24v motor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 7000~7300rpm seems a bit cut off 500 more rpm would be ideal...









you should feel 7800rpm under boost








its wicked sick


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
you should feel 7800rpm under boost








its wicked sick

Quiet you.....


----------



## trevvor the kidd (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

so how much has all this cost you? just those basic parts? what does changing the throttle body do anyways? i dont know a whole lot about this but couldn't it just be because you had a new clean throttle body that you got any benefit from replacing it? i know when i cleaned mine it felt like a whole new car. also i'm grilling you i just wanna learn as much as i can i'm only 19 and you guys on the vortex are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

its cost me quite a bit, i think about $2300 so far and thats without the TB, and i kno im gunna get crap for spending that much and only having 200whp, all the parts r easy to find except Velocity's ported head, no the R TB is actually bigger than the stock 2.8 TB, ill get my car dynoed after i put on the R TB and see the differance, also Trevvor i was the same age when i got my GTi and i pretty much just watched this this site for a good year before i stated postin stuff, also use the SEARCH button if anyone hasnt told u yet


_Modified by 04VR at 9:52 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ I`ll get my car dynoed after I put on the R TB and see the differance...

So are you going to just do the T-Body....and dyno or are you going to get the downpipe and cat at the same time??


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya im gunna do the dyno with just the TB, im waiting for my insentive check for the downpipe, then ill redyno it, i should have the TB by weds or thursday so look for a dyno on like friday or next monday


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Ya im gunna do the dyno with just the TB, im waiting for my insentive check for the downpipe, then ill redyno it, i should have the TB by weds or thursday so look for a dyno on like friday or next monday

Have you done a baseline dyno yet?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Have you done a baseline dyno yet?

they are the ones further up on this page


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Aaah, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ya the 203whp/180wtq one


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Ya im gunna do the dyno with just the TB, im waiting for my insentive check for the downpipe, then ill redyno it, i should have the TB by weds or thursday so look for a dyno on like friday or next monday

Sweet... really interested to see what you make







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Ya im gunna do the dyno with just the TB, im waiting for my insentive check for the downpipe, then ill redyno it, i should have the TB by weds or thursday so look for a dyno on like friday or next monday

Ok everyone he'll have his parts on Wednesday so stay on him about dyno results.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Ok everyone he'll have his parts on Wednesday so stay on him about dyno results.

...







.. I`m waiting.... because his car is like my other half


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

Take your before and after flow #'s and the stock cams lift VS the new cams lift and see what your true CFM gains will be
EXAMPLE


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

man u guys r all giddy about this huh? and some bad news, i mite have to postpone the dyno cuz i picked up more hours at work and i get off after the place closes but ill see what i can do


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

Just swap cars with a friend for the day, and have him take it in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Take your before and after flow #'s and the stock cams lift VS the new cams lift and see what your true CFM gains will be
EXAMPLE

OP, please do this. This information will be beyond helpful to others considering N/A buildups.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

This might be a little off topic but with the mods you're putting on your chipped 24v VR6's how long do you wait till you dyno the car? Do the GIAC chips take a while to learn and adapt to new mods?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
EXAMPLE

Link not working


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Link not working









he posted it wrong here you go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3831647
i had to take out most of the link to make it work...it's like a post was linked


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_heres my dyno sheet, enjoy















_Modified by 04VR at 7:23 PM 6-5-2008_


Looks like you need an earlier changeover!







Nice numbers!


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

ok so after some bloody knuckles and some














i got my TB on, the butt dyno gives it a thumbs up, if u guys r good i mite drive back to san jose after my little brothers graduation and get it dynoed but well see


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ok so after some bloody knuckles and some














i got my TB on, the butt dyno gives it a thumbs up, if u guys r good i mite drive back to san jose after my little brothers graduation and get it dynoed but well see

Enjoy! I hope is wasn't too hard to bolt up...


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

it wasnt that bad, i just didnt figure in the coolant lines, the strut bar didnt help the install either


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_it wasnt that bad, i just didnt figure in the coolant lines, the strut bar didnt help the install either

Oh yea.. you should have a little over 3/8 of an inch clearance







... Thats all that I have with the Neuspeed Strut bar


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ok so after some bloody knuckles and some














i got my TB on, the butt dyno gives it a thumbs up, if u guys r good i mite drive back to san jose after my little brothers graduation and get it dynoed but well see

Just wait till you see what you gained on the rollers







... I`d say about 10ftlbs down low from 2000~4000rpm.. if not more else where


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ya thatd be nice, i kno it pulls harder down low, i just threw a code today, system too lean bank 1, i gotta check some lines tomorrow, Velocity did u just plug the line that came off the intake tube?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

what flash do you have...also make sure there are no leaks in you intake hose after the maf. I didn't get any codes with the R TB and stock 2.8l maf housing and i ran if for a few months.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_Velocity did u just plug the line that came off the intake tube?

I just ran the 2 coolant lines into each other..and just by~passed the T-body









_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ I just threw a code today, system too lean bank 1...

Thats weird







... I have yet to throw any codes.... hmmmm and on the dyno the cars A/F ratio was rock solid at 14.3 below 2800 & 13.2 after 2800rpm all the way up to 6800 where I have the dyno stop at..







..maybe since your running the cams and I have yet to put mine in yet thats maybe where your getting the lean condition...?? on your last dyno... were you able to get a A/F read out .?? Also what Flash are you running on the car..??? I have the GIAC one...







I have had a EIP in the past and that had an A/F ratio that looked like a rollercoaster ride







..... sooooooooooo.... a couple of things that you might want to try is a bigger fuel pressure regulator... in the 3.5~4.0 bar range....food for thought








Here is my dyno again so you can see the A/F ratio http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
OP, please do this. This information will be beyond helpful to others considering N/A buildups.


No luck??


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

i was talking about the line that comes off the intake tube to cool the injectors, i have a GIAC chip, no i didnt get a a/f ratio, the code came on yesterday i checked it then cleared it and it has yet the throw it again so i dunno


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

I've had to code before from a vacuum leak. Did you check to be sure that the intake tube is sealed to the MAF housing well? Also you can get a large vacuum plug to plug the port on the head that that line goes to..or just plug the line and let it hang out under the intake tube. I think it's about a 5/16" line maybe 1/4".


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_ Also you can get a large vacuum plug to plug the port on the head that that line goes to..or just plug the line and let it hang out under the intake tube. I think it's about a 5/16" line maybe 1/4".

Yes thats the one... 5/16.... you`ll need to plug it up


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
No luck??








.....


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

im gunna tap that line back into the intake tube cuz theres alot of air that gets sucked in there and i dont wanna mess anything up, i havent had the code back up yet so im gunna just play it by ear


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

are you in arnold maryland? if so how have i never seen you around


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_are you in arnold maryland? if so how have i never seen you around









Military my friend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_im gunna tap that line back into the intake tube cuz theres alot of air that gets sucked in there and i dont wanna mess anything up, i havent had the code back up yet so im gunna just play it by ear
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad your code has not come back... looks like the hole in the intake tube was cause of your lean condition before














hopefully you`ll be bale to se it on the rollers soon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_







.....

















_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Take your before and after flow #'s and the stock cams lift VS the new cams lift and see what your true CFM gains will be
EXAMPLE


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

unfortunatly the code has come back twice since then, and the wasnt a hole in the intake im gunna put one in it so i can tap the injector cooling hose back into it, i think i just have a small leak somewhere that i need to find, im gunna try to get it dynoed this week


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Military my friend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahh you are sneaky sir. so do you live here and are stationed somewhere else or is it the other way around? if your around here come out to some of the local meets man


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Take your before and after flow #'s and the stock cams lift VS the new cams lift and see what your true CFM gains will be


Ahh OK ..







I can do that


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_unfortunatly the code has come back twice since then, and the wasnt a hole in the intake im gunna put one in it so i can tap the injector cooling hose back into it, i think i just have a small leak somewhere that i need to find, im gunna try to get it dynoed this week
 I`ll see if I can get you a picture later todat to show you the area around the T-body on my car to show you what I did and didn`t hook up..


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
ahh you are sneaky sir. so do you live here and are stationed somewhere else or is it the other way around? 

Yes & Yes
















_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
if your around here come out to some of the local meets man









Wil do... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ I think i just have a small leak somewhere that i need to find

Here are a few pic`s untill I can get a few more up close







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

After looking at your pics... I see a silicone reducer to a smaller intake tube.. try to find a R32 intake tube (commonly available used for about $75)...which is larger...


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

no thats just the tubing for the CAI, he has an R intake tube but stock MAF housing and CAI, my understanding is it leans it out way to much to have all R intake, Velocity ill get a pic later to show u what im talking about, BTW im gunna try to get my car dynoed tommarrow, and i found out y i had such a big jump at 4500 rpms, i had some vacuum line that was disconnected, i liked it better before so i unhooked it, ill try to dyno it with and with out that vacuum line attached


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_no thats just the tubing for the CAI, he has an R intake tube but stock MAF housing and CAI, my understanding is it leans it out way to much to have all R intake, Velocity ill get a pic later to show u what im talking about, BTW im gunna try to get my car dynoed tommarrow, and i found out y i had such a big jump at 4500 rpms, i had some vacuum line that was disconnected, i liked it better before so i unhooked it, ill try to dyno it with and with out that vacuum line attached

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck







look forward to seeing what you get


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

so i have some bad news, after the dyno runs i gained absolutly nothing







i think if the head flowed better id get a better result, o well on to the next thing, TT Downpipe and HI Flo cat


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

were there any gains...anywhere in the graph








If you feel extra power is went somewhere.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Placebo


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

not really the graphs looked exactly the same, ya i mite have thought i gained power but i dunno


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_not really the graphs looked exactly the same, ya i mite have thought i gained power but i dunno








At least you didn't loose power. No refunds. Maybe some more supporting mods.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*

??Hmmm..







post it up and let us see the chart... maybe it will work better in conjunction with the TT down pipe and cat







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....?








page 9


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_were there any gains...anywhere in the graph








If you feel extra power is went somewhere.

















Throttle responce may be..??


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

^^ How many page ownages is that in this thread alone? 6? 7?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_^^ How many page ownages is that in this thread alone? 6? 7?
















he lurks around and waits for it


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_^^ How many page ownages is that in this thread alone? 6? 7?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
he lurks around and waits for it









Quiet you....


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ OK Here is the Dyno Run as of yesterday.....








And now I will let the "Cat out of the Bag".....















What has been done so far....... is since most of you guys wanted to see what the max power( N/A ) that could be made with standard bolt~ons` without ripping the head off or putting in Cams







So what I did was install basically everything but the Head, Cams and Larger fuel pressure regulator.
Here is the list of things that were used to get this car to this power level.... Basically I have gained a Sh!tload of torque down low which has been felt through out the entire RPM band







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I was not expecting this much torque down low






















EuroSport Exhaust
GIAC Flash
EVOMS CAI
Nuespeed Underdrive pulleys
+
Ported upper cast manifolds
TT Down pipe
TT Cat
R32 T-Body
BakBer`s T-Body velocity stack/addaptor ( best item so far )








And here is what it has produced







.... Over all so far I`m very happy with what has been done so far.... I`ll be putting the head on in September and Putting in Cams.. Not sure which company yet...but I have two sets just waiting... it looks like 215whp should be very easy to reach after seeing what the T-body and Downpipe + Cat was able to do.... I lost "ZERO" power and torque... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comments are always welcome


















just wondering, i thought you lived in cali and you dyno'd the car in Maryland at Extreme motorsports??? Did you come to MD for just a day to dyno? it seems weird to me


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

and who did the work on the car?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_
just wondering, i thought you lived in cali and you dyno'd the car in Maryland at Extreme motorsports??? Did you come to MD for just a day to dyno? it seems weird to me

Nope not weird... I`m California.... I live in Maryland and I`m in the military..... so I tend to travel a bunch due to my job














.. care to have my life motto too..??


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

yea sure and u didnt answer my question about who worked on the car.....


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_yea sure and u didnt answer my question about who worked on the car.....

2 places Induktion did the majority of the work... just like "your car" and NGP .. along with my father and myself....anything else you would car to know


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

i was jsut wondering why you never gave any credit to those shop when they put a lot of work into them bc i know this car and ur dad ive seen them at induktion a lot


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_i was jsut wondering why you never gave any credit to those shop when they put a lot of work into them bc i know this car and ur dad ive seen them at induktion a lot

No problem.... I just like to keep some things on the DL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I know that Justin has done a ton of work on this car ...and there is no mechanic that can touch the quality of his work..... to notch guys there at Induktion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

its cool i was just wondering and is the car in MD cause u dyno'd here? if so why isnt it with you where ever you go so you got something to drive


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (2004glipower)*

and did you do the Cams on the car or no? i was wondering how it sounds


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_its cool i was just wondering and is the car in MD cause u dyno'd here? 

The Car is in MD.... and my father drives it 90% of the time
















_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_ If so why isnt it with you where ever you go so you got something to drive 

I can`t really drive a car when I`m on and A/C carrier out at sea with the NAVY


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_and did you do the Cams on the car or no? i was wondering how it sounds
 I have 2 sets of cams..... "right now"... waiting to get some Sh!t fixed with the "huge chunk of alloy" right now that was originaly going to get put on the car but there was a few issues with it














.... I`ll make sure that my father brings it around soo you can hear it and go for a ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

cool yea i want to get them but no one has a software out that i know of to run cams with a vrt and i rather have cams made for a turbo


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

oh didnt know it was the navy, thought like army or Marines


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_cool yea i want to get them but no one has a software out that i know of to run cams with a vrt and i rather have cams made for a turbo

Only people that due custom software ...as far as I know is C2 .and I don`t know how there tuning is for N/A ..or Turbo.. I just wish that GIAC would pull there head out of there a$$ and show us 24v 2.8L+ guys some love


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_oh didnt know it was the navy, thought like army or Marines 

Nope the NAVY..... 17 years in 3 more untill I retire..


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

hey you retire tho and get a fat pay check lol so its all good


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_hey you retire tho and get a fat pay check lol so its all good

Trust me it`s not that much..... but all of the Medical benifits are really good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

cool well good luck and get that head on and see what that bi*ch will do i think NA is cool cause its takes more to get good power but i love my boost


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_cool well good luck and get that head on and see what that bi*ch will do i think NA is cool cause its takes more to get good power but i love my boost









Will do.... and I`m just droolling over your build up... have to make sure I check it out when I come back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

yea i miss my car been without her for along time i completly destroyed my 1.8t which is why every VW should have a VR lol


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_yea i miss my car been without her for along time i completly destroyed my 1.8t which is why every VW should have a VR lol

I`ll have to hit you up on a IM ... need to find out were you bought a few of your parts for your build up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

ok sounds good


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (2004glipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004glipower* »_ok sounds good

IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ok so i think i know where my extra low end torque went, the vacuum line for the intake manifold valve (im not sure what its called) so thats y i had such a huge jump at 4500 rpms, but i think i i need to replace the bushings cuz its rattling now







but i think the TT downpipe and hi flow cat will help out, dont worry BakBer i dont wanna refund cuz its a good supporting mod


_Modified by 04VR at 7:24 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ok so i think i know where my extra low end torque went, the vacuum line for the intake manifold valve (im not sure what its called) so thats y i had such a huge jump at 4500 rpms, but i think i i need to replace the bushings cuz its rattling now







but i think the TT downpipe and hi flow cat will help out, dont worry BakBer i dont wanna refund cuz its a good supporting mod


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_ok so i think i know where my extra low end torque went, the vacuum line for the intake manifold valve (im not sure what its called) so thats y i had such a huge jump at 4500 rpms, but i think i i need to replace the bushings cuz its rattling now







but i think the TT downpipe and hi flow cat will help out, dont worry BakBer i dont wanna refund cuz its a good supporting mod

Well as soon as you get the bugs worked out.. your car will make some good power with the Down Pipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_









I have one more favor to ask of you BakBer... I need something made again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
I have one more favor to ask of you BakBer... I need something made again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Send me a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Send me a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

what do u have up ur sleeve this time? so i just got my stimulis check so hopefully by the end of the week ill have the downpipe, after that i dunno what im gunna next, any ideas?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_what do u have up ur sleeve this time? so i just got my stimulis check so hopefully by the end of the week ill have the downpipe, after that i dunno what im gunna next, any ideas?

What do I have up my sleeve...







a equal lenght upper exhaust manifold... and putting on the head with the Bump Sticks after the manifold is made up..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What's the latest update Dave?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

i hear 3.2 head.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_i hear 3.2 head.






















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... New head is in work right now....Looking at a December Time Frame to get the work finished..... Pretty much it`s going to be a Big Valved R32 Head Modified to fit the 2.8L block and a bunch of trick sh!tz on the combustion chamber along with the exhaust manifold that is all tubular with reversion chambers...ect ect.... This thread will be updated as more parts get finished.... and the new head will have all of the same Ferrera componets as the BDF head did




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... New head is in work right now....Looking at a December Time Frame to get the work finished..... Pretty much it`s going to be a Big Valved R32 Head Modified to fit the 2.8L block and a bunch of trick sh!tz on the combustion chamber along with the exhaust manifold that is all tubular with reversion chambers...ect ect.... This thread will be updated as more parts get finished.... and the new head will have all of the same Ferrera componets as the BDF head did




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








biggger valves then the already big r32 ones?.....


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 4:04 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_







biggger valves then the already big r32 ones?.....


??? Are the R32 valves are the same dia as the BDF head?... just shaped different on the bottom







..


_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 10:47 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Don't believe the Bentley..


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Don't believe the Bentley..










I`m begining to belive this














... Valves are getting measured this week.... should have some more solid data after that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

OK guys head is now going on the flow bench this week along with the majority of the porting to start after that...... Also it looks like I wil have to clearance the exhaust side valve reliefs in the pistions by aboout 1.5mm














to make sure that they don`t touch the piston







...more to follow as the shop that is doing the work gets the final dimentions and clearances http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_OK guys head is now going on the flow bench this week along with the majority of the porting to start after that...... Also it looks like I wil have to clearance the exhaust side valve reliefs in the pistions by aboout 1.5mm














to make sure that they don`t touch the piston







...more to follow as the shop that is doing the work gets the final dimentions and clearances http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Might have to use the R32 intake manifold now


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Might have to use the R32 intake manifold now










It came with the R32 head when I bought it




























...along with other misc. tid bits


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You're going to want some custom tuning. Maybe you'll make more whp than PowerDubs...maybe


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_You're going to want some custom tuning. Maybe you'll make more whp than PowerDubs...maybe

Tuning ... yes.... thats 100% for sure...
Making more Hp than PowerDubs R32 with his head.....highly doubtful














.... but who knows...... this header that I have in the works is going to be sick!!!!...... so I might get a few ftlbs/hp here & there


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Maybe you'll make more whp than PowerDubs...maybe


Bahahaa... I'm over 50whp ahead already.. go ahead throw some mods at it.. I'll throw my head on mine and stay ahead 50.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

But you have drivetrain loss


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*

this entire thread is awesome.

the amount of thinking out side the box thats going on in here, would rock the 1.8t guys who all do the same boring ****.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_But you have drivetrain loss









This is true...


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

Bahahaa... I'm over 50whp ahead already.. go ahead throw some mods at it.. I'll throw my head on mine and stay ahead 50.










When all is said and done..... I think you will have the highest out put N/A 3.2L 24v engine out there & I`ll be there with you in the 2.8L 24v output ...... ( just a few hp short







like 20~40





















)


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

All joking aside, I'm just happy to see others doing this type of modifications regardless of engine. The whole reason I come in this forum is to keep an eye on what you guys are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My other car is a '03 GTI 24v (stock).. but maybe some day I'll do something to it.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_All joking aside, I'm just happy to see others doing this type of modifications regardless of engine. The whole reason I come in this forum is to keep an eye on what you guys are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My other car is a '03 GTI 24v (stock).. but maybe some day I'll do something to it.


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

This really temps me to put an R32 TB on my 24v to coincide with my TT full exhaust... Noticeable gains?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Just think of it this way a 2.8 is a destroked with a smaller bore r32. That's if u run a r32 head. And I think we all know what happens when u destroke a motor.
with all the recent talk of r32 heads somebody has to just do it and see. good luck with the build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 4:19 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Small update.....







..Looks like the cars going on the dyno again with 2 new bolt ons here on the 23rd of Aug....







Hopefully the *cough* cams *cough* GAIC Cam flash *cough* will add some more whp ..... stay tuned














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_this entire thread is awesome.

the amount of thinking out side the box thats going on in here, would rock the 1.8t guys who all do the same boring ****.

But remember, according to the 1.8T guys, the VR is a crappy engine and VRs are slow as hell. LOL!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (96 GTS)*

That's because it's true.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_Small update.....







..Looks like the cars going on the dyno again with 2 new bolt ons here on the 23rd of Aug....







Hopefully the *cough* cams *cough* GAIC Cam flash *cough* will add some more whp ..... stay tuned














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NGP dyno day? hopefully so cus i want to check out your car!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
with all the recent talk of r32 heads somebody has to just do it and see. good luck with the build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its been done, someone with a corrado has it...


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_this entire thread is awesome.

the amount of thinking out side the box thats going on in here, would rock the 1.8t guys who all do the same boring ****.

They do tend to think that way - well 98% of them.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_
NGP dyno day? hopefully so cus i want to check out your car!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Sweet, I can finally get the run files.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Sweet, I can finally get the run files.





























You should go... the old man will have the car there for me by taking it to the dyno day...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I would but I have to go to NoVa to tune some cars that day.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I would but I have to go to NoVa to tune some cars that day.

Too bad








Oh yea page 11














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

I'll be more likely to smell like race gas then the dyno operator


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
They do tend to think that way - well 98% of them.

Its the other 2% that just break our pockets month after month after month...
Want a 2.2 20V?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

That 2.2 come with some 'real' compression?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_That 2.2 come with some 'real' compression?









Nothing a tig welder and some nail files cant fix


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Well guys the car is off to the Dyno again tommorow.... Will post up the #`s with the cams and GIAC cam flash...... hope I can get around 205whp


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

217 is the number to beat


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_217 is the number to beat









Not with a stock computer/management it isn`t































_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 9:36 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Waiting...make sure you get the run file!


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

who has 217 whp?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (04VR)*

i made 217whp


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (04VR)*

I do... if I take out one of my spark plugs on run on 5 cyls.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Waiting...make sure you get the run file!

Trust me you wont need it














... Frickn` car gained 1hp and lost 23ftlbs of torque with the cams and GIAC camflash





















WTF.... I feel as if we are going backwards with this car...












































Anyone have some suggestions


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Intake cam timing is probably off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Trust me you wont need it














... Frickn` car gained 1hp and lost 23ftlbs of torque with the cams and GIAC camflash





















WTF.... I feel as if we are going backwards with this car...












































Anyone have some suggestions
















Same dyno ?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Don't say I didn't tell you so...


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_The car tends to lope a bit more at idle

Hmmm... the car should idle the same as stock.. even the 268/264s idle like stock.. smooth and no lope. I wonder if you are off a tooth on the timing.. pretty easy to do.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Same dyno ?

Same "type dyno" different shop NGP... .. . the Ol` man is bumed out


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Intake cam timing is probably off.

Doubt it.....


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Don't say I didn't tell you so...

Hmmm... the car should idle the same as stock.. even the 268/264s idle like stock.. smooth and no lope. I wonder if you are off a tooth on the timing.. pretty easy to do. 

Induktion did the work and I seriously doubt that they did anything wrong.. top notch guys working there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







...
I think the car will be going back down to them to have a look over.... later this week..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Is it smart enough to throw a code if it is? Might want to do a log and see if the requested advance and the actual match. 
Same type doesn't always mean similar numbers.. I trust NGP's dyno as I've used it a ton. What was the other one?


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Is it smart enough to throw a code if it is? Might want to do a log and see if the requested advance and the actual match. 


I`ll have the codes/soft codes checked later this week









_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ I trust NGP's dyno as I've used it a ton. What was the other one?

EXTREME


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Same "type dyno" different shop NGP... .. . the Ol` man is bumed out
















I wouldnt get too worked up by the #'s. Different dyno's on different days. You really cant compare them. It's a shame that Extreme's dyno sounds as if it will be out of commission for a while as that was your true baseline. It sounds like from other posts your dad noticed a nice difference ( butt dyno ) after the flash and was happy with it. I wouldnt let this comaprison change that. Drive it and enjoy. 
Is cam timing coming into question to explain the difference in the 2 runs ? Didnt we install the cams prior to the first run at Extreme ? So the only change here is the software ? 
If you'd like us to check it out, just let me know.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I wouldnt get too worked up by the #'s. Different dyno's on different days. You really cant compare them. It's a shame that Extreme's dyno sounds as if it will be out of commission for a while as that was your true baseline. It sounds like from other posts your dad noticed a nice difference ( butt dyno ) after the flash and was happy with it. I wouldnt let this comaprison change that. Drive it and enjoy. 


Thats what I keep telling him







but I think that he is stuck on the torque loss..









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is cam timing coming into question to explain the difference in the 2 runs ? Didnt we install the cams prior to the first run at Extreme ? So the only change here is the software ? 


No too sure... ?? He just gave me small details..

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you'd like us to check it out, just let me know.

That would be great Ed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif since you & your shop have already done so much for us







I`ll let him know...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

blah blah blah... I don't care what shop put them in.. there is no way you would loose that much TQ just by dynoing on a different dyno.. dynojets are _extremely_ comparable ..hell you should GAIN tq putting cams in... the timing is off, probably just a tooth but that is enough.
If you don't believe me...post up in the R32 forum and ask how many guys have screwed up cam installs by a tooth..it is very common.

I'm confused now with the talk of 'old man' and 'he said'... whos car is this we are talking about ??


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_ 
I'm confused now with the talk of 'old man' and 'he said'... whos car is this we are talking about ??

Look back a few pages to get your answer


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Gained 1hp *WHERE* LOST 1hp *WHERE*?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PhReE)*

Butt dyno can be very misleading. After I put my ported head on I would have sworn I was down on power. Gained 10whp everywhere to 6k, and almost 15whp at 7k. Track eventually backed that gain up as well.
I can have Nate get me the run files to do a few overlays.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ 
I can have Nate get me the run files to do a few overlays.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfGTI)*

Hey WolfGti!
Sorry to thread jack, but I sent you a pm a couple days ago and I really need your input. Get at me plaese.








24v's are cheese btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_blah blah blah... I don't care what shop put them in.. there is no way you would loose that much TQ just by dynoing on a different dyno.. dynojets are _extremely_ comparable ..hell you should GAIN tq putting cams in... the timing is off, probably just a tooth but that is enough.
If you don't believe me...post up in the R32 forum and ask how many guys have screwed up cam installs by a tooth..it is very common.

I'm confused now with the talk of 'old man' and 'he said'... whos car is this we are talking about ??

My point was that ( to my knowledge ) the cams were in the car prior to the first dyno run, so if we are questioning the timing to explain the lower torque #'s the 2nd time around....there was no change in timing. I totally agree that being a tooth off could cause a significant loss in power, but the opportunity to add that variable wasnt there between these 2 runs.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*

Ok...if that is true then I would look for a misfire situation (explains the lope + tq loss) over a bad flash....
A simple scan of the car should let you know either way...both should throw a code. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*

Had to dig a few pages back but 195whp was made with stock cams.. so the cams and the flash were done since the last dyno. Either that or I'm horrible at reading the internet, which is also possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Had to dig a few pages back but 195whp was made with stock cams.. so the cams and the flash were done since the last dyno. Either that or I'm horrible at reading the internet, which is also possible.

You arent reading incorrectly, Im just stating what I know. Im not trying to call anyone out, but when our work is being questioned I have to make sure we're all on the same page.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*

he had everybody believe in the thread that he was going to dyno with the head work but ended it ended up the gains were from the r32 tb and elbow related not the head work. Thats from what I remember. 195whp with head work and cams.....sounds pretty weak for a 24v if u ask me. But all in all id check everything out. timing/codes etc.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*

Ok... now I am really confused-
Just so we are all on the same page.. OP can you break it down for us?
*Dyno #1-*
mods were??
results were??
*Dyno #2-*
mods were??
results were??

*Dyno #3-*
mods were??
results were??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Trust me you wont need it














... Frickn` car gained 1hp and lost 23ftlbs of torque with the cams and GIAC camflash





















WTF.... I feel as if we are going backwards with this car...












































Anyone have some suggestions
















Sounds like your intake isnt switching .
Did they hook up the vacum source and the check valves correct?


----------



## grmnpwr (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*

Dave? Dave? are you there Dave? Time to clarify for everyones benefit. Remember what we spoke about the other day!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Ok... now I am really confused-
Just so we are all on the same page.. OP can you break it down for us?
*Dyno #1-*
mods were??
results were??
*Dyno #2-*
mods were??
results were??

*Dyno #3-*
mods were??
results were??


x2....updates?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (orange1218)*

I believe 24V can make more than 200whp....keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_217 is the number to beat








the number just went up...chris went to the dyno yesterday







but nice thread man keep up the good work definetly got a lot more in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SuPeRDeCo at 5:49 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (SuPeRDeCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuPeRDeCo* »_the number just went up...chris went to the dyno yesterday









I bet money he still didn't get the run files!


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I bet money he still didn't get the run files!

probably not! doesnt want you guys to see his torque curve


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (SuPeRDeCo)*

What the K series like flat one?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*

mmmm K series ah only if we had a head the flowed as well as either head the K24 or the K20A2 or Z1


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_mmmm K series ah only if we had a head the flowed as well as either head the K24 or the K20A2 or Z1

iam sure we can get damn close to their stock numbers with more people doing the jesus 24v head, i already heard of a 300cfm 20v head :X


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*

That 20v head better have some VERY long intake valves.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
300cfm 20v head :X


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_i already heard of a 300cfm 20v head :X


BFD.. I bet it was hogged out and suffered loss at lower lift. Ok when you are carrying a snail but not something I would want to do on an atmo breathing car.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_

BFD.. I bet it was hogged out and suffered loss at lower lift. Ok when you are carrying a snail but not something I would want to do on an atmo breathing car.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you can't fill it... don't mill it


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Im sure he was running a BFT on the car.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_...close to their stock numbers

I can't even think about those...
figure I am just finally catching up with a damn B.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I can't even think about those...
figure I am just finally catching up with a damn D.









Fixed it for you.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (need_a_VR6)*

If you want to get technical it's a hybrid of the two.
Eitherway, I finally have some CFM, but still needs work for sure.
All these 24v results are great, keep it up everyone.
Makes me want to have a VR6 again..... not!


----------



## hazy camm (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (billyVR6)*

so has anything new been happening with this project?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (hazy camm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazy camm* »_so has anything new been happening with this project?

yea whats the deal??


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (quick04gti)*

this always happens to threads like this


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (97audia4)*

that's the reason I don't make a build thread, people are too hungry for results. And with me iam not balling to come out with results weekly. Iam sure hell give yall some updates soon though.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

It has been 3 weeks since you posted though.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vwishndaetr)*

Bump for updates... and a shameless plug for a NA forum








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4087380


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_that's the reason I don't make a build thread, people are too hungry for results. And with me iam not balling to come out with results weekly. Iam sure hell give yall some updates soon though.

You still pushing an MKIII?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (crannky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crannky* »_
You still pushing an MKIII? 


yes, iam literally pushing it!


----------



## hazy camm (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (fourthchirpin)*

i just cant wait for updates!!....it's been so long


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

isn't this downpipe for boost application only? I thought you wanted a NA motor? If it is for NA motors could you help me out on the DIY?


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*

Balls. Blue in color.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) ([email protected])*

did he make it or what?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (reeze03gli)*

Just in case anyone still watches this thread and wants more power- check my sig!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Just in case anyone still watches this thread and wants more power- check my sig!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

price tag?
gains wont be known for a little while, but ill keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6) (koko5869)*

$1320


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

I love reading through old threads and the info just stops. Very helpful on a pinned thread in the 24v forum.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I know this is an old thread!!! With a simple port match and cams and a few bolt ons I have achieved 222whp! Going to be building my R head in the near future for hopefully around 235whp


----------

